# Some words of advice [PLEASE READ]



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

First off...I see a lot of people talking about hard resets. But I don't hear anyone doing it properly...trust me, the correct way to do a pin-hole reset, also known as a hard reset is listed below. The way listed below is not the way that is listed in the Kindle Users Guide but, what is listed below is the correct way - I can assure you of that.


Plug the Kindle into the charger, and the charger into the wall
Verify that the yellow/amber charging light is ON
Verify that the power switch is in the ON position (the switch on the left)
Verify that the Whispernet (EVDO Wireless) switch is in the OFF position (the switch on the right, closest to the speaker)
Place the Kindle on a firm surface
Take off the back cover, the gray one with the letters and what not on it - to do this, apply some pressure and slide it to the right
Put a paperclip or other small metal object (don't use wood like toothpics, or pencil's, etc because it can break off in the hole) into the reset hole
Push down the reset button - and hold it down for about 5 seconds - you should be able to kind of feel it being depressed
Flip the Kindle over so you are looking at your screen, and wait for your Kindle to restart - It can take 10 seconds or so before you notice anything happen 
If these steps fail you - contact Amazon.com Kindle Support at 1-866-321-8851

Also, please do NOT take out the battery - and if you do, you'd better not tell Amazon Kindle Support because taking the battery out is NEVER recommended under any circumstances, Amazon customer service will never ask you to do that.

If you load your own screen savers or do any other tricks like that to the Kindle, expect to be upset when you contact Amazon Kindle Support. Hacking it in any form can and may void your warranty. Can't say you haven't been warned...

These are some things I just wanted to share with you all at the moment. Any questions? Ask me, I'd love to answer some...


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

OK, what you have posted makes sense to me.  I just got my Kindle Christmas and am not sure just how much I want to do except download books and read them just because the more I do the more it seems like I get in trouble with gadgets .  But I am curious how you come by this information.  Do you work for Amazon?  Or are you just tech savvy?  What ever..thanks for the info.


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Mollyb,

I would be more then happy to answer any questions you have for me about your Kindle, how it works,  how to, etc. Anything I can do to help out a fellow Kindler! 


And as far as how I know...I just know.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ah, a man of mystery  .  Thanks for the help.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

AcBush, I'm not disputing your advice, but please tell us how it is that you're so much better informed than the rest of us mere mortals.


----------



## thejackylking #884 (Dec 3, 2008)

Considering that the battery is designed to be user replaceable I don't think KS will be upset about taking it out.  Also I don't think adding screensavers counts as "hacking" the kindle.  Altering system files constitutes hacking.  Getting the Kindle to do things other than what it's designed for constitutes hacking.  Not adding files that don't affect the operation of the device.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I, also, don't believe that adding a screensaver is considered hacking. Its like adding a wallpaper/backgroundpic to the desktop or a screensaver to your computer.


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Taking the battery out while its turned isnt good for any electronic. Its kinda like hard rebooting your computer while its still on. Not good for it, and not to be done often.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW!  Welcome to the boards.  It is great to have someone that knows more about the Kindle than the folks that made it and the folks that sell it.  We shall be forever in your debt.  Thank you!


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Im sure that the people at Amazon that designed and made it know its not good to take the battery out while its turned on. Its the same with all electronics. TVs, stereos, vcrs, and most other electronics.


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I haven't had to do a reset yet (knock on wood) but am glad to know exactly how it should be done.  Thanks


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In my experience, I try a soft reset (alt-shift-R) before a hard reset (paperclip in the hole approach). For the few times I've needed to do a reset, alt-shift-R has worked just fine.

L


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

"Also, please do NOT take out the battery - and if you do, you'd better not tell Amazon Kindle Support because taking the battery out is NEVER recommended under any circumstances, Amazon customer service will never ask you to do that."

It's the  "...NEVER..." and "...any circumstances..." provisions that give me pause. I've seen users report that Kindle customer service people have given instructions to disconnect the battery if the device was otherwise non-responsive.


----------



## bernilynn (Nov 22, 2008)

Teninx said:


> "Also, please do NOT take out the battery - and if you do, you'd better not tell Amazon Kindle Support because taking the battery out is NEVER recommended under any circumstances, Amazon customer service will never ask you to do that."


And yet Amazon sells a replacement battery. Wouldn't that indicate that they expect you to take out the old one?


----------



## skivob (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with the post but thought I would let everyone know what happened when I added too many pictures as screensavers and filled the memory which kept me from downloading any books.I deleted all the pictures but memory was still full. I e-mailed KS and got a short reply saying that was not  supported. They didn't say that it did or didn't void my warranty. They offered no advice to my memory issue.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

AcBush--



AcBush said:


> The way listed below is not the way that is listed in the Kindle Users Guide but, what is listed below is the correct way - I can assure you of that.


Your somewhat cryptic post has already generated a bit of discussion!  And you've invited questions. I guess my main question is for more background info for your assertion that your hard reset instructions are the correct way vice the Kindle Users Guide and for the statement to never remove the battery.

I'd also like more background on why using commands that Amazon built into the Kindle to install custom screensavers is hacking it.

Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

skivob said:


> I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with the post but thought I would let everyone know what happened when I added too many pictures as screensavers and filled the memory which kept me from downloading any books.I deleted all the pictures but memory was still full. I e-mailed KS and got a short reply saying that was not supported. They didn't say that it did or didn't void my warranty. They offered no advice to my memory issue.


Skivob,

did you ever figure out the full memory issue? When you create custom screensavers, in addition to the picture file you've added, the Kindle creates a secret screensaver folder in the system file which has to be removed.

Betsy


----------



## skivob (Nov 22, 2008)

Sorry. I should have gave more info. The first thing I did was to add a memory card and move all my books to it. It cleared enough space to load books again.I then started checking sites until I found a hacker that told me I had to empty the trash. I hooked it to the computer like you do for a download, emptied the trash. End of problem. Simple when you think about it but it had me freaked out for a few days.


----------



## qotdr (Nov 22, 2008)

The instructions that the OP give for a hard reset are EXACTLY what a customer service rep had me do when I first got my kindle. He said it sounds counter intuitive to plug it in during the reset, but that it is the proper way to do it. I usually don't plug mine in when I do a reset though and it works fine. When a hard reset doesn't work I plug it in and try again and it always works. No clue about the battery info though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

skivob said:


> Sorry. I should have gave more info. The first thing I did was to add a memory card and move all my books to it. It cleared enough space to load books again.I then started checking sites until I found a hacker that told me I had to empty the trash. I hooked it to the computer like you do for a download, emptied the trash. End of problem. Simple when you think about it but it had me freaked out for a few days.


Great, thanks, we were worried you were out there with a non-working Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the board. If you check the Amazon Kindle FAQ in Tip, Tricks, And Troubleshooting you will see that it tells you to plug it in. This is something pretty much all of us know because we have the author of the ebook the Amazon Kindle FAQ here on this board. Appreciate you wanting to help though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

I am guilty of using tooth picks to hard reboot my Kindle


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> I am guilty of using tooth picks to hard reboot my Kindle


Vamp -- I'm an enabler.


----------



## Bruinboy (Nov 1, 2008)

Vamp, I thought you would have used one of your fangs rather than a toothpick!


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

qotdr said:


> The instructions that the OP give for a hard reset are EXACTLY what a customer service rep had me do when I first got my kindle. He said it sounds counter intuitive to plug it in during the reset, but that it is the proper way to do it. I usually don't plug mine in when I do a reset though and it works fine. When a hard reset doesn't work I plug it in and try again and it always works. No clue about the battery info though.


Drat. I was hoping to hear more super-secret Amazon Kindle insider information that the crew at Lab 126 is hiding from us.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Teninx said:


> Drat. I was hoping to hear more super-secret Amazon Kindle insider information that the crew at Lab 126 is hiding from us.


Maybe he is waiting for a bigger audience?


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2009)

Teninx said:


> Drat. I was hoping to hear more super-secret Amazon Kindle insider information that the crew at Lab 126 is hiding from us.


Is that in Area 51?


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Come on guys AC is a new member. Let's give him the benefit of the doubt and not scare him off.  Perhaps he will give us more information about his information and himself.

Welcome AC, please go to *The Intro/Welcome Board * and tell us more about yourself.

Linda


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

I haven't had to reset it yet, hope I won't ever have to.  Knock on wood, because now I know when I go look at it I will have too....LOL!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info AcBush.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Neversleep, this is totally off the topic but I wanted to tell you I LOVE that avatar of the kitty licking the screen! Just too cute!!


----------



## RB (Nov 17, 2008)

skivob said:


> I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with the post but thought I would let everyone know what happened when I added too many pictures as screensavers and filled the memory which kept me from downloading any books.I deleted all the pictures but memory was still full. I e-mailed KS and got a short reply saying that was not supported. They didn't say that it did or didn't void my warranty. They offered no advice to my memory issue.


Do you mind my asking how many pictures you had as screen savers? Just want to get an idea of how many is too many??


----------



## eblackhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

Suzanne said:


> Neversleep, this is totally off the topic but I wanted to tell you I LOVE that avatar of the kitty licking the screen! Just too cute!!


Me too!
Eric


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you everyone for the kind words about my avatar.  I fell in love with it when I saw it, not even sure where I got it from.  LOL!


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Okay, I wrote to Amazon Customer Service and inquired about my warranty in relation to custom screensavers. Here is the response I received:

Hello from Amazon.com.

The Kindle is covered by a limited one-year parts and labor warranty.

The Terms of Use, (http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200144530) state:

No Reverse Engineering, Decompilation, Disassembly or Circumvention. You may not, and you will not encourage, assist or authorize any other person to, modify, reverse engineer, decompile or disassemble the Device or the Software, whether in whole or in part, create any derivative works from or of the Software, or bypass, modify, defeat or tamper with or circumvent any of the functions or protections of the Device or Software or any mechanisms operatively linked to the Software, including, but not limited to, augmenting or substituting any digital rights management functionality of the Device or Software.

Changing the default screen savers on the Kindle would be considered modifying the Software, thus voiding your warranty.

I hope you found this information useful. If you have any other questions or concerns you can reach us by phone directly by calling 1-866-321-8851.

So, I will not be using my Decalgirl screensavers until my year is up and I hope that this stops any more questioning of AC and his/her original post on this thread.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks BJ for bringing it to my attention that AC has already been to Intro/Welcome...   Old timers strikes again.

Linda


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

It doesn't necessarily matter how/where I get my information...you can believe me, or not believe me. I am not saying that the screensavers will necessarily VOID your warranty, but the Kindle will not be SUPPORTED in a state of custom screen savers. If you call Kindle Support when you have custom screen savers, and you mention any problems they will most likely do a firmware reset - because like most manufacturers/companies who support products will usually not support a product in an altered state - like custom screen savers on the Kindle. 

As far as the hard reset goes, I can assure you that is the correct process. Don't believe me? Feel free to call Kindle Support and ask them for the step-by-step process (the correct one, not the one listed in the Kindle's User Guide) for a hard reset. If they don't tell you exactly what I did, then they are wrong.



I am here to help, I am here to answer questions, I am here to be a part of the KindleBoard's family. But you gotta welcome me in first, and trust me too.


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Also - 

As far as taking out the battery - go ahead. But Amazon.com Customer Service will never ASK you to do it because it can harm the Kindle. If you're ordering a replacement battery, fine but Amazon Kindle Support will never ask you to take out the battery. Don't believe me? Call Kindle Support and ask if you should take out the battery. I guarantee the answer is no.


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

AcBush said:


> It doesn't necessarily matter how/where I get my information...you can believe me, or not believe me. I am not saying that the screensavers will necessarily VOID your warranty, but the Kindle will not be SUPPORTED in a state of custom screen savers. If you call Kindle Support when you have custom screen savers, and you mention any problems they will most likely do a firmware reset - because like most manufacturers/companies who support products will usually not support a product in an altered state - like custom screen savers on the Kindle.
> 
> As far as the hard reset goes, I can assure you that is the correct process. Don't believe me? Feel free to call Kindle Support and ask them for the step-by-step process (the correct one, not the one listed in the Kindle's User Guide) for a hard reset. If they don't tell you exactly what I did, then they are wrong.
> 
> I am here to help, I am here to answer questions, I am here to be a part of the KindleBoard's family. But you gotta welcome me in first, and trust me too.


Welcome Ac, that said perhaps if you were little less confrontational you might be more welcomed.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Ditto what GG said.


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

I guess I have been a little stubborn. I'm Sorry! I'm a really nice *guy* if that helps...I'm here to help, not cause trouble! I just don't wish to share how I know what I know...my main purpose is to get people more acquainted with their Kindle, and if problems arise I want them to come here - before contacting Kindle Support because a lot of the problems they may have, can be solved by people like you and I.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

Gables Girl said:


> Welcome Ac, that said perhaps if you were little less confrontational you might be more welcomed.


Welcome AC...I would have to second Gables Girl's statement. I don't disagree with the info, but with the way it was presented. You have yet to explain enough about yourself to prove you are an authority on the subject. Care to give us some background.

Would you follow someone blindly? Don't expect us to.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that.  And you have to understand that that is EXACTLY what we have been doing for quite a while now.  Many of the folks on here have had their Kindles for quite a while and have had many many experiences.  Plus, there's Leslie.  And Harvey.  So you have to understand that we already have a great deal of trust in the folks that are already here.


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Absolutely! I totally understand.  

I just wannahhhh help


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Do you work for Sony  Just kidding


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

AcBush said:


> Absolutely! I totally understand.
> 
> I just wannahhhh help


We all want to help here. Just be patient, build up your trust here and then your time will come. There are days we can use help now and then so don't give up, but do let us see the nice guy.  Get involved in some of the other chats and the Book Klubs.


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Hehe. Sony? BOOOOOOOO. Kindle for the win! I go into chat often here, but no one is ever there...


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

AcBush said:


> Hehe. Sony? BOOOOOOOO. Kindle for the win! I go into chat often here, but no one is ever there...


Chat is a new feature here. We haven't gotten use to using it yet. 
Besides, most of us are old and prefer the slower way of doing things.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Usually it takes one person to be sitting there waiting in chat, which brings people to the feature.....if anyone remembers the feature. Like Sebat said we've only had the feature for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Eclectic Reader (Oct 28, 2008)

AcBush said:


> It doesn't necessarily matter how/where I get my information...you can believe me, or not believe me.
> 
> I am here to help, I am here to answer questions, I am here to be a part of the KindleBoard's family. But you gotta welcome me in first, and trust me too.


AcBush, you may (or may not be) right about the hard reset; you just say "to trust you because you know what you're talking about." But you give no *reason* why we should trust you, and no *reason* why you know what you're talking about.

I could post exactly the opposite of what you're saying in your post, and tell everyone here at Kindleboards "to trust me" because "I know what I'm talking about". Why should anyone believe that? I've given no proof, and neither have you.

AcBush, I'm not trying to be confrontational; it's just that anyone can say anything on the Internet, and it's not necessarily true. Perfect example: Pierre Salinger was laughed out of his credibility in journalism when he said that a missile caused the TWA 800 crash on July 17, 1996. Why? He said he read it on the internet (thereby inferring that the internet is a trusted news source, and that if you see it in print on the internet, it must be true).


----------



## Benjamin (Dec 26, 2008)

Im in the chat but its lonely and cooolllddd in here.


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Eclectic Reader said:


> AcBush, you may (or may not be) right about the hard reset; you just say "to trust you because you know what you're talking about." But you give no *reason* why we should trust you, and no *reason* why you know what you're talking about.
> 
> I could post exactly the opposite of what you're saying in your post, and tell everyone here at Kindleboards "to trust me" because "I know what I'm talking about". Why should anyone believe that? I've given no proof, and neither have you.
> 
> AcBush, I'm not trying to be confrontational; it's just that anyone can say anything on the Internet, and it's not necessarily true. Perfect example: Pierre Salinger was laughed out of his credibility in journalism when he said that a missile caused the TWA 800 crash on July 17, 1996. Why? He said he read it on the internet (thereby inferring that the internet is a trusted news source, and that if you see it in print on the internet, it must be true).


You're right. I may or not be correct - I believe I am, and I KNOW I am, but if you don't believe me thats fine...but in this thread, members have contacted Amazon Kindle support and got the same answers I've given here....


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I am the chat magnet but I cant use it when I am at work.


----------



## Susan B (Oct 27, 2008)

When I first purchased my Kindle I was having difficulty with Whispernet. I called CS and they had me do a hard reset EXACTLY as ACBush has described it. So I believe that, in this instance, he knows exactly what he is talking about.


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Susan B said:


> When I first purchased my Kindle I was having difficulty with Whispernet. I called CS and they had me do a hard reset EXACTLY as ACBush has described it. So I believe that, in this instance, he knows exactly what he is talking about.


Thanks.... I appreciate some people backing up the fact that the information I've given is correct.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm not impressed by a member who joins us and assumes such an attitude of superiority. I've said all that I will say about AcBush and his insider knowledge on the introduction thread.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

My friends Landolt and Bornstein want to know why no one here has bought their book yet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I want to know when to expect Kindle Version 2. I have heard it is coming out soon. Will it have folders? I really want folders.


----------



## eblackhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> My friends Landolt and Bornstein want to know why no one here has bought their book yet?


What are you talking about? Haven't you read the reviews? Unfortunately, customers have reported mixed results with their world domination experiments. Perhaps a revised edition is in order from your friends? Chee, you'd think for $6,000+ they would have all the bugs worked out!
Eric


----------



## Gables Girl (Oct 28, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> My friends Landolt and Bornstein want to know why no one here has bought their book yet?


I'm still reading volume 2, I'll get to it eventually.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

The true authors of that book


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Where are you AC? You promised us answers. I am still waiting.


----------



## eblackhawk (Jan 3, 2009)

ACME--The brand you can trust!
                                                Eric


----------



## Wannabe (Nov 6, 2008)

AcBush said:


> Thanks.... I appreciate some people backing up the fact that the information I've given is correct.


The only difference is that SusanB actually provided an explanation/experience as to how she knows the info is correct. You arrogantly just commanded everyone to believe you. Your attitude is off-putting. Try a softer touch, you'll win more friends (and followers?) that way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Wannabe said:


> The only difference is that SusanB actually provided an explanation/experience as to how she knows the info is correct. You arrogantly just commanded everyone to believe you. Your attitude is off-putting. Try a softer touch, you'll win more friends (and followers?) that way.


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

If I'm in a hot tub in Italy, how fast will my books download?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> If I'm in a hot tub in Italy, how fast will my books download?


About as fast as they'll download when you are on top of Mt. Kilimanjaro.

L


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

No, Leslie, we want AC to have all the fun answering these questions.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

If I'm downloading a book in the southern hemisphere, does the file download from back to front?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

And you never answered my question about how many licks it takes to get to the center of a Kindle.


----------



## Teninx (Oct 27, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> My friends Landolt and Bornstein want to know why no one here has bought their book yet?


Tell them that *I* know, but it will cost them $6,232.00 to find out~


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

^^^HA! *thumb up*


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Actually AC, 

My only real problem with this is that I've always known to do a hard reset this way (while it's plugged in). I certainly learned that on the Amazon boards because I knew it long before I came here. Plug it in and do a hard reset has been the answer to almost every Kindle problem anyone has had; why do you think we all don't know this?

Scott

(It's the only way I've found to change my location in Google Maps for instance...)


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

Vampyre said:


> The true authors of that book


"What are we doing tomorrow night, Brainstein?"
"The same thing we do _every_ night, Lan-Dolt--try to take over the world!"


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Bacardi Jim said:


> "What are we doing tomorrow night, Brainstein?"
> "The same thing we do _every_ night, Lan-Dolt--try to take over the world!"


Dammit! That just reminded me that I forgot to watch *Dinner for One *on New Year's Eve!
_
"The same procedure as last year, madam?"

"The same procedure as every year, James." _

Oh well...

For more, here's a funny article:

http://www.slate.com/id/2133551/


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

BJ, just seeing that pic of Hypno-Toad made my morning!


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Vampyre said:


> The true authors of that book


Crap. Now I have the song in my head. 'We're pinky, we're pinky and the brain, brain, brain, brain.'


----------

